# Stupid question - Do I need to tie up boneless pork shoulders?



## TSR6 (Jul 3, 2019)

I've always done bone-in.  We're getting ready for a birthday party this weekend, and I'm smoking two pork shoulders ahead of time to put in the crock pots for Saturday.

I bought the pork shoulder packages from Cosco that gave me 2 boneless pork shoulders. First time doing boneless, I've done probably half a dozen bone-in now....

I already injected, mustard and seasoned it, and have them wrapped up for the night to go on the smoker early AM - but first time doing boneless, do I need to tie them up or skewer them to hold the extra flaps in place?

Room on the smoker is NOT a concern.  I have the Smoketronix smoker with tons of room. 

I just want to make sure I don't overcook the meat flaps versus the middle..ect..ect...

I've seen some talk about butchers twine, smoking it as is, using wood skewers......   tips?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 3, 2019)

In order to have the best chance for even cooking I strongly recommend it.
I truss very tightly with butchers twine and it holds up in the smoker to over 400°.

Trussed boneless Butts.

Before






During





After


----------



## TSR6 (Jul 3, 2019)

I was afraid of that.  Looks like an early morning target run...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 3, 2019)

TSR6 said:


> I was afraid of that.  Looks like an early morning target run...



You don't have Butchers twine, Cotton String or thick thread of any kind?  I've used Embroidery Thread , Kite String, just about anything that does not fray will do, in a pinch. Don't have to be pretty. Just tuck the small flaps, roll it up. Throw some loops of string and tie it off. 
Another option is to quarter the Roast into even pieces, fold and tuck the small edges and place seam side down. I  like to use a pan here but on the rack will do. Smoke to IT and tenderness. The cook will go fast, 4-5 hours. And Foiling in a pan makes for some tender pork...JJ


----------



## TSR6 (Jul 3, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> You don't have Butchers twine, Cotton String or thick thread of any kind?  I've used Embroidery Thread , Kite String, just about anything that does not fray will do, in a pinch. Don't have to be pretty. Just tuck the small flaps, roll it up. Throw some loops of string and tie it off.
> Another option is to quarter the Roast into even pieces, fold and tuck the small edges and place seam side down. I  like to use a pan here but on the rack will do. Smoke to IT and tenderness. The cook will go fast, 4-5 hours. And Foiling in a pan makes for some tender pork...JJ



I don't. Just sewing thread..... 

Wally World is open before I wake up.  I'll push my smoke back about an hour. NBD, as im smoking for Saturday to re-warm in crockpots.


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 4, 2019)

You may find Target overpriced for kitchen twine - mine was over $5 for a ball.  Walmart isn't my favorite store either, but I got some there for 75¢


----------



## S-met (Jul 4, 2019)

I've gotten butchers twine for free, just ask at the butcher counter for a couple of lengths to tie a roast. I usually have a ball in my kitchen, but sometimes I run out or am not in my kitchen and have been saved by the butcher.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2019)

Don't us synthetic thread...   It will melt....


----------

